# Dying A Virgin



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

...would be AWESOME! Who's with me!?

Okay, so seriously, answer the poll. I'd like to hear your opinions...


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

...um not me


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic or what have you, but I personally wouldn't mind. Life's not all about doing teh sex to peoples


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Too late for me......can't imagine why i'd want too if i could by choice.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Ace Face said:


> I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic or what have you, but I personally wouldn't mind. Life's not all about doing teh sex to peoples


I actually do like the concept of dying a virgin! With that said, it's not absolutely mandatory to my life that I do so. Go ahead and vote in my poll


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Aye, aye, why quit now.


----------



## DMack (Aug 16, 2011)

It would depend upon the color. Hey, why wasn't that in the poll?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I voted "Hell yeah!". 

Let's DO this.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

The cow already left the barn . . .

I've always been interested in sex, however, so I'd have answered no even when still a virgin.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

no thanks, prefer to experience it before death. Unless of course I die a virgin while fighting an army of ninjas. That might be hard to resist as an option.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

HELL YEAAAAAAAH!

It'll most likely happen to me. Might as well accept it, right?


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

My mind is boggled, I don't see why I'd care?! If I die, I sincerely doubt I'd care. I mean I have limited control over my death, so I just don't care. I mean, when I was younger, sure I was as eager as any adolescent to lose my virginity. However, I've done much better things than lose my virginity since. It was fun, but I fulfilled a childhood dream in 2010, and the ceremony of being called to the Bar of England and Wales, in the same place that barristers have been inaugurated since the 1300s was way more awesome to me than the night I lost my virginity. I've forgotten the date I lost my virginity, I won't forget a bunch of other dates though. 

In the same vein, I'd love to skydive, but much like my virginity (or any other "big" moment for that matter), sure I could die without accomplishing them, I have no choice. So, in short; it doesn't matter to me really, plus the first time is overrated anyway IMHO.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

I could never do that; sex is too much fun to miss out on.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

If this involves sewing in a new hymen you can count me out.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

bromide said:


> If this involves sewing in a new hymen you can count me out.


 I thought it involved throwing ourselves into volcanos for sacrifice. 

Frankly, I'm disappointed.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> I thought it involved throwing ourselves into volcanos for sacrifice.


That might actually give my life some meaning. THanks for the idea.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

'Die' is an intransitive verb... >.> which means that you don't 'die' anything.

If you're going to ____ a virgin, you need a transitive verb, like 'dye'.


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

If I could still have everything else including kids, then no idc about it and I *could* go without.
Heck Ive been going without my whole life and have been doing fine, but why would I choose not to have the experience?


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

sprinkles said:


> 'Die' is an intransitive verb... >.> which means that you don't 'die' anything.
> 
> If you're going to ____ a virgin, you need a transitive verb, like 'dye'.


Or simply put 'as' in the sentence where appropriate.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

sprinkles said:


> 'Die' is an intransitive verb... >.> which means that you don't 'die' anything.
> 
> If you're going to ____ a virgin, you need a transitive verb, like 'dye'.


And then there's the case where it was common during the renaissance to use _death_ as a metaphor for sex/orgasm in songs and poetry. 

So perhaps _dying a virgin_ simply means that the OP is having sex or a sexual awakening? Or perhaps it could mean he is _sexing_ a virgin. 

This is quite interesting.


----------



## Eliza. Peace to you. (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes because there are great gifts in virginity. It is a mysterious wealth. It is not "less", as one might think. Too late for me for virginity though but chasity also has its gifts. And I did give that to the Lord to decide for the rest of my life, saying, "If You want me to be chaste the rest of my life, even though my marriage was not a marriage, I want what You want and I will do it because I know You know best and Your comfort will suffice." Now it looks as if He is not calling me ot aloneness the rest of my life and I am glad. Last Sunday's Mass reading was about that, I'll reprint it below, and I thought, "He must not think I am suited to that"*... We shall see...

Second reading	1 Corinthians 7:32-35 ©
I would like to see you free from all worry. An unmarried man can devote himself to the Lord’s affairs, all he need worry about is pleasing the Lord; but a married man has to bother about the world’s affairs and devote himself to pleasing his wife: he is torn two ways. In the same way an unmarried woman, like a young girl, can devote herself to the Lord’s affairs; all she need worry about is being holy in body and spirit. The married woman, on the other hand, has to worry about the world’s affairs and devote herself to pleasing her husband. I say this only to help you, not to put a halter round your necks, but simply to make sure that everything is as it should be, and that you give your undivided attention to the Lord.

*A primary purpose of marriage is to help each other get to Heaven.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Eliza. Peace to you. said:


> Yes because there are great gifts in virginity.


 Seriously though. 

When virginity is ripped from you like the way it was from me, I think a person would see it differently. It _is _a gift. A gift I never had the opportunity to consensually give to someone else. Because that happened to me at 13 years old, virginity was something in my younger years I always wanted, placed high on a pedestal, and admired. In my 20s I only dated virgins because that was the closest I could get. I wanted to be next to that purity.


----------



## Eliza. Peace to you. (Nov 19, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Seriously though.
> 
> When virginity is ripped from you like the way it was from me, I think a person would see it differently. It _is _a gift. A gift I never had the opportunity to consensually give to someone else. Because that happened to me at 13 years old, virginity was something in my younger years I always wanted, placed high on a pedestal, and admired. In my 20s I only dated virgins because that was the closest I could get. I wanted to be next to that purity.


(((pinksrasputin))) This makes me sad. Jesus was there, weeping for you, and his hug waits for you to heal all that up. Yes, virginity gets stolen, but chastity doesn't, and you retained your chastity because that was not given, but stolen. And also it gets wrongfully enticed out of others, like the snake enticed Eve, because sometimes those who should have been protecting someone were not, or those who should have taught a heart that would have been receptive if it were only told, were instead _not_ told beautiful truths, by anyone. This is the world we live in and Jesus knows and understands. But its so sad that there was no one to know your heart, and know you needed to be told that what those evil spirits whispered in your ear, lying to you that you were not pure when you were --those were lies.

18:7 "Woe to the world because of its stumbling blocks! For it is inevitable that stumbling blocks come; but woe to that man through whom the stumbling block comes!"

-10 "...See that you do not despise one of these little ones, for I say to you that *their angels in heaven continually see the face of My Father who is in heaven*."

Those sins against children Our Lord surely gets the most angry about.

I love that with Jesus its never about the past, its always a new day and a new slate, its about now and where you want to go in the future - with His help..

P.S. Pinks, your telling that gives new light to your upset with your ISTP when he did not check in on you after being mugged. That in itself would be hard for anyone, but particularly you, in light of what you just said, it must certainly have triggered strong feelings of frightening helplessness...


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I think,everyone's different,I'm no longer a virgin, but I think a person would really miss out on life by saying "I want to die a virgin." Because that means you've actively got to avoid relationships, or things that would put you in a box that would make you lose it. I think this is different from a person holding out to give it up. That, I can understand, you want your time to be right,but life is too short to make a stupid decision like that.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Eliza. Peace to you. said:


> (((pinksrasputin))) This makes me sad. Jesus was there, weeping for you, and his hug waits for you to heal all that up. Yes, virginity gets stolen, but chastity doesn't, and you retained your chastity because that was not given, but stolen. And also it gets wrongfully enticed out of others, like the snake enticed Eve, because sometimes those who should have been protecting someone were not, or those who should have taught a heart that would have been receptive if it were only told, were instead _not_ told beautiful truths, by anyone. This is the world we live in and Jesus knows and understands. But its so sad that there was no one to know your heart, and know you needed to be told that what those evil spirits whispered in your ear, lying to you that you were not pure when you were --those were lies.
> 
> 18:7 "Woe to the world because of its stumbling blocks! For it is inevitable that stumbling blocks come; but woe to that man through whom the stumbling block comes!"
> 
> ...


Thank you Eliza. You're very sweet and compassionate. But I must mention that I eventually I worked with an _amazing_ therapist long term who gave me new perspective. It is why I can be so open and free about my story and my sexuality now. But it wasn't until I was 29, that this therapist told me "You're still a virgin". Wow. That was a shocker. I was married and had a kid by that time. Lol. 

However, I still find it ironic and a little sad when I encounter someone who so badly wants to "lose" it, like it's some sort of accomplishment. I mean, how can it be an "accomplishment" when dogs and frogs mate? How can it be an accomplishment when there is so much pressure to give it up? It takes tons of discipline to _not_ lose your virginity to the first person who asks you for it. 

If you're in your twenties and you still haven't had sex, how _unique_ is that? Your uniqueness is not a flawed thing. And you've saved yourself a TON of heartache. Not many relationships survive in teens and 20s. So if you are in your twenties and still have your virginity intact-relax. Stop telling yourself you're a loser. Really, you've saved yourself a TON of heartache that many of us had to go through. A relationship with sex involved is only that more intense and harder to let go of because you've conjured up all these feelings prematurely. By remaining a virgin, you also probably steered clear from a few STD's as well. 

Ugh. Grass is always greener.... until you die on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

HandiAce said:


> ...would be AWESOME! Who's with me!?
> 
> Okay, so seriously, answer the poll. I'd like to hear your opinions...


Do i really have to die?


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

This is stupid. Humans are designed to have sex.
So let's get to it, ladies and gents.


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Brian1 said:


> Because that means you've actively got to avoid relationships, or things that would put you in a box that would make you lose it.


Hmm, never had trouble with that so far.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

MXZCCT said:


> This is stupid. Humans are designed to have sex.
> So let's get to it, ladies and gents.


Don't judge! 

And you are totally dismissing groups of people who for instance, find nobility in volcano diving.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Dying a virgin is not even a concern.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Don't judge!
> 
> And you are totally dismissing groups of people who for instance, find nobility in volcano diving.


I don't judge. I just describe people.
And I'm not dismissing volcano divers, they are doing a fine job at it themselves.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

Last month had a conversation with somebody who, due to some disorder won't live as many years as ordinary healthy individuals. The thing is, suicide was a consideration for this person a few years ago. Amazing person, thanks God we still have this person alive, happy and willing to live the not-so-sure-how-many-years ahead.

Today morning while driving couldn't help but remembering that conversation and thought, wait... some people give up on life before facing death!!!! so, I don't think sex is the center of human life, but just as many other wonderful things, I don't think it is wise to give up on something you never tried due to preconceived ideas or lacking interest.

Call me crazy, I've found sex to be great (it depends on many factors) BUT, again call me crazy, I won't ever give up those amazing moments and conversations taking place AFTER sex... and no, you can't reach those same states without it.


PD. Any of us can get hit by a car any day, so even people with any kind of biological disorder could end up living more years than us!!!!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

There was a time when I thought I would die a virgin. Now it's no longer an option, but as long as I don't die without ever experiencing some kind of fulfillment (true love), sex is only a minor issue. If I never got to have sex again, I'd be pretty sad, but there are conditions under which I might accept my fate, as long as I knew I was cherished and desired by the one I love.


----------



## traceur (Jan 19, 2012)

reading this thread made me think of this:


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd more readily die a virgin to prove a point than for any personal reason.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm probably will, even if I don't want to.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

Dying having never been in a relationship is a much more harrowing thought than dying a virgin, for me.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

If I did die a virgin, I'd be okay with that. I lost mine relatively late for my age so for a long time thought it would probably never happen for me.

But given the choice...sex has brought some amazing physical and emotional moments into my life, and I wouldn't change that.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

All I'm saying is try to avoid absolutes. If you can swing being in a relationship and not having sex, more power to you. I personally think the premise of the tread is ill conceived. I thought it would be romantic to graduate from college in 2001, cause you know 2001 A Space Odyssey, everyone was saying that was the big year. 



Longdove said:


> Hmm, never had trouble with that so far.


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

That's a great thing for a tombstone.
"Retained Virginity Until The Year Of Death By Great Effort, May He Be Commended"


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd rather go to a prostitute than end up never experiencing sex, but for now i'm holding out on love


----------



## amucha (Jul 24, 2011)

Well right now boning doesn't carry much appeal so if I got hit by a train and died a virgin I guess I wouldn't mind that much? or something.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

If it was a choice then no, But it wouldn't of bothered me if i died before i experienced sex, Just because if there was something after now, I'm pretty sure sex wont matter

But no not by choice, It is a very pleasing thing, having 2people who want to be as close to each other as possible, just touching their skin raising your heartbeat, pumping your body with all those amazing drugs it craves.


----------



## Broken (Jan 30, 2012)

Unless you are very religious and take a vow of celibacy. I don't think its possible to die a virgin. If your a regular normal person then sex will find you. But there is such a thing as loosing it too soon tho. That can really mess someone up, especially women, and defiantly if they feel it was taken rather than given.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

SenhorFrio said:


> I'd rather go to a prostitute than end up never experiencing sex, but for now i'm holding out on love


Really? I'm actually surprised that you would consider that. Not only do you run the risk of catching a disease, and not only would it be artificial, loveless and cold, but many prostitutes are not prostitutes out of their own free will - most are drug addicts, whilst many have been trafficked.


----------



## Zheeph (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't really see what's so wrong about that. It's a lot worse dying without ever having the chance of having a relationship. Affection deserves more importance than sex.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

Broken said:


> Unless you are very religious and take a vow of celibacy. I don't think its possible to die a virgin. If your a regular normal person then sex will find you. But there is such a thing as loosing it too soon tho. That can really mess someone up, especially women, and defiantly if they feel it was taken rather than given.


always get hit by a bus


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

Sex is a life experience I would be very disappointed to miss out on, though I'm not in a particular hurry yet


----------



## Shiro (Jan 24, 2012)

As I am now I definitely could..... Right now I wouldn't consider it a loss, I don't need it and never experienced it and also don't have the need to act differently or to be with someone.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

Just the idea was the most dreaded fear. Not just not experiencing this thing that everyone raves over (with the hormones raging for it), but never being accepted by anyone in that most intimate way.

Since in the stereotypical roles, males are the "aggressors" and females the ones chased, it's hard to imagine a man not wanting to experience it. 
While I know women desire it just as much, it still often becomes an issue of "conquest", with women becoming "used goods" (while it's almost never seen that way for men, bit instead more the opposite), so I often wonder if some lesbians, asexuals or demisexuals might take advantage of the opportunity to be able to brag of never being "conquered" by man. Though it seems most had already been with men (by choice or, unfortunately, forced), and some who haven't still get curious and try it out.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

For me, it would have been way worse to never experience having a child. It changed me immensely and I'm grateful I got to experience that sort of love. And obviously, there are still ways to have offspring without the sex.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Even if I were still a virgin my answer would still be "No".

Have better things to do in my short life than cut myself out of pieces of it, no matter how unimportant they may seem to others.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't want to die a virgin, but who knows, it might happen. Depends on whether I remain a loser forever or not.


----------



## Broken (Jan 30, 2012)

LaLiLuLeLo said:


> I don't want to die a virgin, but who knows, it might happen. Depends on whether I remain a loser forever or not.


maybe that's your problem... you think a loser. If you think your a loser then what are women going to think of you.


----------



## Zheeph (Dec 22, 2011)

Broken said:


> maybe that's your problem... you think a loser. If you think your a loser then what are women going to think of you.


This is something that needs to be said more often. Self-confidence is necessary to make your partner think nicely of you.


----------



## rednet2 (Jun 25, 2010)

I didn't vote because none of the options applied to me. While I certainly could die a virgin (in fact it's rather likely if you extrapolate from my current position), I wouldn't be very happy about it. I'm a fairly sexual person, so it would be rather disappointing to not be able to share that with someone.



snail said:


> There was a time when I thought I would die a virgin. Now it's no longer an option, but as long as I don't die without ever experiencing some kind of fulfillment (true love), sex is only a minor issue. If I never got to have sex again, I'd be pretty sad, but there are conditions under which I might accept my fate, as long as I knew I was cherished and desired by the one I love.


QFT. I'd be far unhappier about dying without experiencing true love than about dying without having sex. Having someone to hug and cuddle is far more important than having someone to fuck.



Broken said:


> Unless you are very religious and take a vow of celibacy. I don't think its possible to die a virgin. If your a regular normal person then sex will find you.


That strikes me as rather naive (or maybe I'm just cynical). Alternatively, you seem to be assuming that everyone's normal. A quick google yields the statistic that 4% of American adults die without having sex.


----------



## rednet2 (Jun 25, 2010)

Zheeph said:


> This is something that needs to be said more often. Self-confidence is necessary to make your partner think nicely of you.


People say this like it's easy to accomplish. The reality is that when people already think poorly of you (even if they're only reflecting your own self-perception), it's pretty hard to build up any semblance of self-worth or self-confidence.


----------



## Broken (Jan 30, 2012)

rednet2 said:


> People say this like it's easy to accomplish. The reality is that when people already think poorly of you (even if they're only reflecting your own self-perception), it's pretty hard to build up any semblance of self-worth or self-confidence.


This is true. It's not like flipping a switch. It can take a long long time to change the way you feel about yourself. I think we've all felt like complete losers at times. I know I did for a long time when I was a teenager, and a few years ago when I found out my girlfriend of 5 years was cheating on me. I felt like a complete worthless looser for months, and it showed.

But I think the key is to not let your circumstances dictate how you feel about yourself. It is easier said than done, I know.

Of course I know some people are born into unfair circumstances and disabilities, and it's not really my place to tell them how they should feel. I can only speak to people like myself.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

I’ve made my peace with the possibility.


----------



## Mycathatesyou (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd rather not, but there's a ton of of other things I'd want to accomplish before death more than losing my virginity.


----------



## TaylorP (Mar 22, 2011)

Dashing said:


> (THIS IS A MIRROR, IT IS REALLY HARD TO FIND A PICTURE OF A MIRROR(WITH GLASS) ON GOOGLE IMAGES(I DID MY BEST)(KINDA))


If there was a way to see one selves reflection on a image from the internet. That be damn amazing.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

TaylorP said:


> If there was a way to see one selves reflection on a image from the internet. That be damn amazing.


Damn, you still missed the point. : <


----------



## TaylorP (Mar 22, 2011)

Dashing said:


> Damn, you still missed the point. : <


'.' does the dot count as a point.

Then I hit 2 points.


----------



## Black Ronin (Dec 26, 2011)

Dying as a virgin? I'm not that selfish.


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

Good gracious no..there's a long life for me now, I wanna experience almost everything possible.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Black Ronin said:


> Dying as a virgin? I'm not that selfish.


How is that being selfish?


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic or what have you, but I personally wouldn't mind. Life's not all about doing teh sex to peoples


Um, yes, yes it is!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

JohnGalt said:


> Um, yes, yes it is!


Whilst the purpose of life is to pass on genetic information to the next generation, I believe she is talking more about the abstract concept of life (our actual time alive and how we spend it), rather than the concrete concept of life as mixture of chemicals that gradually changes through the process of evolution over a far longer time than we could ever comprehend.


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Whilst the purpose of life is to pass on genetic information to the next generation, I believe she is talking more about the abstract concept of life (our actual time alive and how we spend it), rather than the concrete concept of life as mixture of chemicals that gradually changes through the process of evolution over a far longer time than we could ever comprehend.


Be that as it may, sex is also an awesome part of our actual time alive too. It's not the be all and end all, but it is certainly REALLY FUN (for anyone who has had good sex... I suppose some people have bad experiences, only bad partners, or medical conditions that prevent the enjoyment of it... but barring that kind of barrier, the default case is that sex is really enjoyable!) Hence I think it would be real travesty to write it off as inconsequential. I'd argue that anyone who would say that has not enjoyed good sex.


----------



## Black Ronin (Dec 26, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> How is that being selfish?


 I'm a giver, not a taker. If I stayed a virgin, I wouldn't be able to share my most valuable possession, my sword, with a woman. They say a sword contains a man's soul.


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

Black Ronin said:


> I'm a giver, not a taker. If I stayed a virgin, I wouldn't be able to share my most valuable possession, my sword, with a woman. They say a sword contains a man's soul.


But the penis mightier than the sword.


----------



## rednet2 (Jun 25, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Whilst the purpose of life is to pass on genetic information to the next generation, I believe she is talking more about the abstract concept of life (our actual time alive and how we spend it), rather than the concrete concept of life as mixture of chemicals that gradually changes through the process of evolution over a far longer time than we could ever comprehend.


A purpose can only exist where it is given to you by someone. Given that, I'd argue life is inherently purposeless.


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

rednet2 said:


> A purpose can only exist where it is given to you by someone. Given that, I'd argue life is inherently purposeless.


Why on earth must a purpose be given by another? Can it not come from within? Or be motivated by non-person external forces, such as nature, the laws of physics, or a deity (which ultimately boils down to an internal force "perceiving" "religious" messages).


----------



## Black Ronin (Dec 26, 2011)

JohnGalt said:


> But the penis mightier than the sword.


 There are women out there, who deserve it. And when I see them, I draw mighty steel. I'll show them what's awaiting them from up close.
But the women I'm hunting are fast. They'll get within my sword range and we start wrestling. Now I need to rely on my special hand techniques to immobilize her and force her in a vulnerable prone position. This is my chance! This is when I redraw my sword and stab her deep in the belly... slowly....


----------



## Somniorum (Oct 7, 2010)

Black Ronin said:


> There are women out there, who deserve it. And when I see them, I draw mighty steel. I'll show them what's awaiting them from up close.
> But the women I'm hunting are fast. They'll get within my sword range and we start wrestling. Now I need to rely on my special hand techniques to immobilize her and force her in a vulnerable prone position. This is my chance! This is when I redraw my sword and stab her deep in the belly... slowly....


Your posts in this thread just keep getting creepier and creepier.


----------



## Black Ronin (Dec 26, 2011)

Somniorum said:


> Your posts in this thread just keep getting creepier and creepier.


I thought this was the 18+ section. I thought I could go all out. But anyway, sorry that I made you feel uncomfortable. I kind of like it when you can interpret my jokes in multiple ways, especially if some of them are really evil.

There is a part in my brain that doesn't like to laugh like "Hahahahah!", but more like "MUHAHAHAHAH!" :crazy:


----------



## rednet2 (Jun 25, 2010)

JohnGalt said:


> Why on earth must a purpose be given by another? Can it not come from within? Or be motivated by non-person external forces, such as nature, the laws of physics, or a deity (which ultimately boils down to an internal force "perceiving" "religious" messages).


I said someone for a reason, though I probably should have been a little more specific about it being purposeless. To be more precise, life is generally/initially purposeless.

You're someone, so a reason can come from within. A deity (if you believe in them) counts as someone too. I still don't think it can come from the laws of physics or nature, though. Nature and physics aren't sentient - in that context, you don't exist for a reason, you just exist and interact with other objects/creatures until you don't any more.



Black Ronin said:


> I thought this was the 18+ section. I thought I could go all out. But anyway, sorry that I made you feel uncomfortable. I kind of like it when you can interpret my jokes in multiple ways, especially if some of them are really evil.


Oh, you can go all out. But don't expect us to look at you the same way when you're done.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

Personally, I'd rather die a virgin than a _copy_. I do not care virgin or not but I definitely care whether I am myself or just another copy. _Ugh!_


----------



## Black Ronin (Dec 26, 2011)

rednet2 said:


> Oh, you can go all out. But don't expect us to look at you the same way when you're done.


Dude, what made you believe I was trying to get your approval? This is the website where you can display your personality.

Btw, other people may hate me, love me or simply not care about me, but it's up to _them_ to decide how they look at me. Unless you are their pimp of course. It would certainly be interesting to see how you would command them. 

Anyway, let's continue the intelligent discussion!


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

rednet2 said:


> I said someone for a reason, though I probably should have been a little more specific about it being purposeless. To be more precise, life is generally/initially purposeless.
> 
> You're someone, so a reason can come from within. A deity (if you believe in them) counts as someone too. I still don't think it can come from the laws of physics or nature, though. Nature and physics aren't sentient - in that context, you don't exist for a reason, you just exist and interact with other objects/creatures until you don't any more.


Ok, I suppose "someone" includes yourself although the phrasing somewhat suggests another person.

Anyway, there is no motivation to accept "life is purposeless" as a premise so I reject your whole "initially" thing. 

Cannot a purpose exist innately? Why must it be given by a sentient being? Can it not simply exist, or be entangled in the existence of a sentient being, or be a natural consequence of the state of nature, much as we are?

You said yourself, "a reason can come from within". So there can be one. Then how can you conclude life is inherently purposeless? "Life" cannot be without living beings. You cannot talk about life without there also being something to be alive. And if those living beings give themself purpose through their state of being, then that purpose is as intrinsic to life as the living beings are. Now those beings may also choose to give themselves other purpose as well. But there is a fundamental one that they all share: to exist, to live.


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, yes, I _could_ die a virgin, but I wouldn't like to. I'd feel like I've missed out on one of life's fundamental experiences. It's not the worse case scenario, but it's not the best either.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

If I was a virgin, it's not the horniness that would kill me (as it can be taken care of in other ways), but the *curiosity*! I cannot live with myself knowing there are amazing experiences out there that I'm not experiencing (and this is true for me about other things).


----------



## Mountainshepherd (Feb 23, 2012)

Too late for me as well. I don't give it enough stock to consider it a variable of that sort. I will say sex comes more easily if it isn't your goal.


----------



## rednet2 (Jun 25, 2010)

JohnGalt said:


> Ok, I suppose "someone" includes yourself although the phrasing somewhat suggests another person.
> 
> Anyway, there is no motivation to accept "life is purposeless" as a premise so I reject your whole "initially" thing.
> 
> Cannot a purpose exist innately? Why must it be given by a sentient being? Can it not simply exist, or be entangled in the existence of a sentient being, or be a natural consequence of the state of nature, much as we are?


I don't see how it could. A purpose is defined by the OED as 'a reason for which something is done or exists'. That requires an entity capable of reasoning. An object could fulfil a fundamental and important role in a system, but that wouldn't be the purpose for which that objects exists unless it was created by a sentient being with that purpose in mind. i.e. it was the reason for which it was created by someone.



> You said yourself, "a reason can come from within". So there can be one. Then how can you conclude life is inherently purposeless? "Life" cannot be without living beings. You cannot talk about life without there also being something to be alive. And if those living beings give themselves purpose through their state of being, then that purpose is as intrinsic to life as the living beings are.


Living (sentient) beings can give themselves raison d'etres, but they don't always do. If the only reasons they can have are those that they give themselves, then it is justifiable to say that they are purposeless initially.



> Now those beings may also choose to give themselves other purpose as well. But there is a fundamental one that they all share: to exist, to live.


Going back to the definition, I think there are 2 kinds of purpose: the reason for which one is created (the initial purpose), and the reason for which one exists (the continued purpose). The initial purpose requires creation by a sentient being - in the absence of such a being, one can be said to be initially purposeless. The continued purpose is what one may give oneself, and while that could be existence for its own sake, I don't believe that this is true of all beings.

If you wish to continue this discussion, please PM me - I'd rather not continue littering this thread with off-topic posts.


----------



## Tanuchiro (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm mostly indifferent. I could, but I don't particularly have to. I'm a very sexual person, but also a bit too self-controlled. I'm curious about sex and if I liked someone enough I'd probably go for it. Granted, most girls that approach me sexually are fucking stupid, and I can't stomach stupid people in most situations. Sex would be more about the connection than the feeling. All joking aside, if I'm horny I have a hand. That eliminates all the risk and other efforts needed to get laid. Though, getting laid isn't nearly as hard as some people pretend it is. Hell, one time a girl I'd never met before added me on FaceBook with the idea that 1) we live in the same state, 2) he's black, 3) he's male and 4) he won't hesitate to pound this vag. She was wrong on one of those points. (spoiler alert, it was #4.)

Anyway, sex, not so important. It'd be fun and stuff, but I'm just holding out for someone I feel deserves me. If I never find said person, oh well.


----------



## Zanimus (Aug 25, 2011)

I've recently grown rather indifferent to the whole mess.


----------



## Sybok (Mar 9, 2012)

its an interesting question... in my humble opinion... if someone want to die as a virgin, then he/she should live more in celibate(no hands, fingers etc.) because, if someone says "I am an saint" (or whatever someone is thinking about his "moral mastership")... he should be a virgin in his mind, his feelings, his thoughts... not only in his body. someone who masturbates and tells me "I choose to die as a virgin"... lacks only of a partner.


----------



## MattNYNC (Sep 22, 2011)

If I died a virgin, I would...I would....do nothing, because you know, I'd be dead.


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

Rednet2 said:


> If you wish to continue this discussion, please PM me - I'd rather not continue littering this thread with off-topic posts.


You'd rather not continue making off-topic posts, so you decide to make an off-topic post saying so? This is absolute BS. If you were actually concerned about littering the thread, you would have just PM'd me instead of posting. The only reason to post a fully reply and then this is to attempt to get the last word and publicly look like both the victor and a conflict resolver. This is a rather petty/shallow argumentation technique and I have to call you out on it. 

I will reply to the rest via PM.


----------

